# [SOLVED] Dziwne zachowanie Firefox'a i Seamonkey'a

## munkifunek

Witam!

Mam następujący problem:

Czasami podczas minimalizacji okna jednej z przeglądarek z rodziny mozilli i próbie jego przywrócenia robi się taka rzecz:

http://szablony.freeware.info.pl/projektowanie.html

Jak widac na screen'ie zamiast zawartości okna widać pulpit.

Takiego okna nie można zamknąć, można je natomiast zminimalizować z powrotem.

W czym może być problem? Dodam tylko że takie przypadłości mialem także na poprzednich instalacjach gentoo.

Arfrever: "z powrotem" pisze się osobno.Last edited by munkifunek on Mon Aug 26, 2019 12:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## largo3

Cierpliwości... też nie raz mam takie coś. Wystarczy poczekać i okno zostanie poprawnie "narysowane".

Najczęściej dzieje się to kiedy mam mocno obciążony system... i tu rodzi się pytanie: czy tak się dzieje, bo mam obciążony system czy też system jest obciążony, bo FF/SM ma jakieś problemy?

Pozdr.

----------

## munkifunek

Cierpliwość??

Można tak czekać w nieskończoność. http://szablony.freeware.info.pl/wirtualny.html

Rzeczywiście zazwyczaj ma to miejsce kiedy system jest obciążony, ale zawartość okna nie pokazuje się nawet jeśli użycie proca spada do zera, i to jest właśnie najbardziej w tym denerwujące...Last edited by munkifunek on Mon Aug 26, 2019 12:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

pochwal się co masz za sprzęt i jaki menager okien.

----------

## cielak

i jeszcze flagi z jakimi masz skompilowaną przeglądarkę

----------

## munkifunek

Sprzęt:

Athlon XP 2000+, 256 mb RAM, 20 gb na HDD, geforce mx 440, wszystko na Asus a7n8x-x

Flagi:

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6  USE="java -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -ipv6 -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,713 kB 
```

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-client/seamonkey-1.1.4  USE="crypt java -debug -gnome -ipv6 -ldap -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznopango -moznoroaming -postgres -xforms -xinerama -xprint" 35,578 kB 
```

Używam Fluxbox'a i Xfce

----------

## unK

Przekompiluj je z flagą moznopango albo odpal z konsoli Firefoxa w taki sposób:

```
MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 firefox
```

i sprawdź, czy to coś pomoże.

----------

## timor

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> Cierpliwości... też nie raz mam takie coś. Wystarczy poczekać i okno zostanie poprawnie "narysowane".
> 
> Najczęściej dzieje się to kiedy mam mocno obciążony system... i tu rodzi się pytanie: czy tak się dzieje, bo mam obciążony system czy też system jest obciążony, bo FF/SM ma jakieś problemy?
> 
> Pozdr.

 To przypadłość firefox'a i o ile wiem to zdarza się częściej przy ostrej optymalizacji. Ja jestem za tym, że to firefox się zarzyna a przy okazji zarzyna system (potwierdzone przez top)  :Smile: 

U mnie bardzo dobrze działa wtedy:

```
killall firefox-bin

firefox
```

Zapyta czy przywrócić i działa  :Smile: 

----------

## munkifunek

Hehe...

Ciekawe rozwiązanie.

Zauważyłem, że po aktualizacji firefox'a do wersji 2.0.0.7 problemu nie ma. Po minimalizacji okno przywraca się poprawnie, nawet przy bardzo obciążonym systemie.

----------

